# Gear recommendations for in-ear setup



## NikolajBak (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi. In my band we are considering going the in-ear route.
Currently we are listening through headphones, and everyone is listening to the same mix.
What we want to achieve is this:
Everyone should have their own stereo mix (not individual pan for each channel but just volume).
Fx. if the bass-player wants more bass in his mix. (Which is allways an issue)

So I guess we need some kind of mixer with 4 stereo Aux's right? + headless gear and in-ear monitors of course.

The band consists of 2 guitars, bass and drums. I play the guitar and I sing as well. 
Currently we are playing modellers + a line out from a bass amp. The drums are miked.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Jun 29, 2017)

Take a look at the Behringer Powerplay Series and XR18/ X32 Rack.


----------



## NikolajBak (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks, that looks reallly neat. But we do not necessarily need to be able to adjust the individual mixes from afar. I'm primarily looking for a "one box" solution, if such a thing exists.
But I will definitely look into it. I didn't even think of getting a digital mixer.


----------



## NikolajBak (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm thinking something like this:
https://www.thomann.de/dk/mackie_1604_vlz4.htm

Could that work?


----------



## indreku (Jun 30, 2017)

NikolajBak said:


> I'm thinking something like this:
> https://www.thomann.de/dk/mackie_1604_vlz4.htm
> 
> Could that work?


Hi,

actually no, you can manage to do only 3 stereo mixes from this.

I would recommend this 
https://www.thomann.de/intl/ee/behringer_x_air_xr18.htm?ref=search_rslt_x+air+18_352195_0

This gives you options:
you have up to 12 channels of drum and back track(considering if you aren't running stereo guitars then you have 10 channels)
you can have up to 5 individual stereo mixes
your mix is saved automatically
everyone can manage their own mix through their Ipad/Iphone


we tried with my band as well using an in-ear setup in rehearsal and we got the x16 version(reason was it was fucking cheap second hand).
Since there is at the moment 5 of us we have only the option of getting currently 4 mixes, our vocalist are sharing a mix.

Plus this is more convenient and cheaper + this has future application possibilities - if you ever decide you want to go in-ear live as well...buy 2x 8 channel splitters, send one set of signals to the Behringer and use a 16 channel stage box that you send out from the splitters to the FOH(less cable management and faster hookup) and you are done.
Also an option is, as you have 5 mix option, do 4 for you and send the 5th mix to FOH, then you won't need to buy splitter, but this requires for you to have your own sound guy who can always mix your sound.


----------



## NikolajBak (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks for the info. That sounds great. But as I can see, there are only 6 xlr aux's = 3 stereo mixes, right? Or am I missing something?


----------



## indreku (Jul 1, 2017)

ell actually you have 6 XLR direct out + 2 main mix whatyou can also use for in-eaar and also earphone out whaat can be used as one mix so you have 5 full mixes....


----------



## NikolajBak (Jul 16, 2017)

That makes sense! I think we're going to get the X18 air and use the splitters + a snake as you recommend. 
But are there not disadvantages in using this kind of setup? There will be no amps on stage, no feedback, which is great. But also no stage sound apart from the drums. Isn't it a problem to solely rely on a pa. What if it's shit, do you bring your own pa or poweramp+cabs? That seems to defeat the purpose of a ampless setup.


----------



## indreku (Jul 17, 2017)

Well there are always disadvantages.
Now if the PA is shit, then you will be in the shitter anyway.
If you are playing a really small venue where you wouldn't mic the amps, using it is pointless(thou we don't do show like that any more ourselves).
now the thing is that if the PA craps out, you will not be able to do any show as well...as even thou you might have the loudest amp in the world it still will not carry as well most rooms and I really want to see a vocalist who would and could over sing the amps without the PA.
So a PA is a must anyway and mic vs direct then there is no difference for guitars. 
Now with drums there is the difference, that if it is a smaller room you might not want to mic the cymbals.
I've done few shows with our soundguy and we use similar setup - send guitar direct and use, if we are not using in-ears, the cabinets to monitor our playing, but the problem here is, if it is a bit bigger stage, then there is the option that you either hear the blasted wedge in the front or the cab.
And here is my most important part - most places who want bands to perform there and bring cash, take somewhat care of their PA, but usually the local stage monitors/wedges, are blasted and shit.


----------



## NikolajBak (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks for the insight and thank you so much for your help. Now we have a plan for our setup. I will make a post in a while, when everything is complete. ;-)


----------



## Sanrek (Aug 6, 2017)

I'm going to chime in since we've been using a pretty similar setup with my band for the last years:

Soundcraft UI-16 (Soundcraft version of the Behringer X-air, basically, same concept, etc.), a patchbay setup as a splitter, and 2 Shure PSM 300 IEM system +some wired IEM (Rolls PM55).

Basically it goes like this:

Everybody (including samples, etc.) is plugged in the splitter, which then feeds both the foh and our monitor mixer (the UI-16). 

We then have our own individual monitor mix and tweak whatever we want on it (phone, Ipad, etc. ) without any impact on the other (or on the mains) so I would say it's perfect comfort, as well as since the mix are saved we only need some minor tweaks during setup/soundcheck, and can more or less be ready right of the boat if needed (happens a lot).

Things to keep in mind: As indreku said, it only works if you have either everything miced (or using sims/kemper/whatever) since trying to balance a mix between in ears and an external source is definitely not something you want to have to do if you can avoid it.
The big plus is, you're totally autonomous and independent from whatever the local room/organization provides (or rather doesn't), which is a godsend if you have some very "vulnerable" instruments (we're playing with a violin and a cello, so without proper monitoring...well let's say it doesn't go very well)


----------

